

Web 2.0 fails to produce cash - diego
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6c968990-2b4c-11dd-a7fc-000077b07658.html

======
maxniederhofer
[http://www.maxniederhofer.com/2008/05/27/financial-times-
web...](http://www.maxniederhofer.com/2008/05/27/financial-times-
web-20-article/)

~~~
icky
Web 2.0 fails to produce "200 OK"...

------
jamongkad
Tell me something I don't know.

------
aaronblohowiak
meet the new boss, same as the old boss:

profit.

